# chopping corn



## Rooster14 (Oct 31, 2012)

are they chopping corn yet


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, by hand. With machetes.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes they were when we left Friday


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Way to late to be chopping corn, that is usually done in September, sometimes August depending on the weather and your soil.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

corn harvest was underway this weekend. Birds hadn't figured it out yet though, they were still using tilled bean fields


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've seen some corn coming of but the stalks were left 1 1/2-2 ft tall. Probably won't have geese on it until they flail or till it..... If there is still open water (in my area) by then..............


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

As of Saturday they are taking corn pretty heavily and the last of the beans too. On road home from Jamestwon , combines were in every field with corn damn near...so thats great!


----------



## qckaddct (Mar 30, 2010)

Left South Central North Dakota last night, and since Wednesday, a lot of soy was being harvested, but still a lot of corn standing. Anything harvested must have been taken very early.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Everyone is finished or about finished with beans and are moving to harvesting corn. There is gonna be some big corn piles in yards until this man made propane shortage is fixed.


----------

